# Year of the first Pepsi double-dot acl's?



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 30, 2019)

Quick question: What are the earliest of these multi-color R/W/B Pepsi's? And when did they eliminate the blue - 1949?

Thanks.

GLASSHOPPER


----------



## goaliewb (Mar 30, 2019)

Far as i can tell from researching, double dot were 1945 to 1948. 
after 1948 labels were red and white.
is there a date on the bottom to the right?
BTW im a newb, so i am going by what i read lol!

https://hobbyzeal.com/how-to-identify-old-pepsi-bottle


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 31, 2019)

Thanks, goalie.
I have paper-label Pepsi's from 14A42, 43, and 44.  And these red/white/blue ACLs from 46-48.  Just wondering if anyone has seen any from 45 or were those still paper?

More info. appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 25, 2019)

Weather or not they were paper I dont know but they were show in advertisements from 1944....I'm trying to determine the time line myself for the Canadian bottles which followed pretty close I'm sure.
Here's a 1944 ad.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanx for posting, that ad is cool!


----------

